# EMT to FMC



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2019)

The range location was changed for this condo kitchen remodel.  They used FMC to connect to the EMT for about 18”.  What is wrong and why?


----------



## e hilton (Oct 24, 2019)

Drywall screw spacing isn't right.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Drywall screw spacing isn't right.


and overdriven....


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2019)

And the receptacle is a little close to the finished floor, sliver of gyp bd....


----------



## e hilton (Oct 25, 2019)

They can caulk that gap.   Works on tv.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 25, 2019)

Back to the OP ... looks like there might be more than 360 degrees of bends in the flex.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 25, 2019)

If the connection is at a j box it might not be accessible.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 25, 2019)

Does the connection need to be accessible?  How is it different ... in theory ... from a joint in emt?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2019)

The issue here is that FMC is only rated at 20 A using it as an equipment grounding conductor, in this case, extending the EMT. This is a grounding issue. This is a 50 amp circuit for a plug-in range. I thought I put this in the electrical section, not sure why I’m getting drywall screw comments.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 25, 2019)

So if they pulled a separate grounding conductor ... would that be ok?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2019)

e hilton said:


> So if they pulled a separate grounding conductor ... would that be ok?


Yes


----------



## steveray (Oct 28, 2019)

Dang...I actually had that one....Just catching up from Vegas....


----------



## Norcal (Nov 2, 2019)

How did they transition from EMT to flex?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 3, 2019)

Norcal said:


> How did they transition from EMT to flex?


With a connector made for that transition


----------

